# Found Bird



## jcecot (Mar 10, 2005)

Found a pretty light brown bird with a green band that seems to read: 
1 or possibly a T (the number 66 or 99 sideways) and the numbers 6 7 1 anyone have an idea of where this fellow may live?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi jcecot,

Thanks for helping out this lost pigeon......Many of our members are wizards at tracking down owners from band numbers. Unfortunately, I am not one of them.
Just sit tight, or check back awhile later and someone who can help you should respond.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

There should be a 2-5 digit alpha code before the other numerals. The 99 is the year the bird was born and the 671 is the band number. We need the other letters before these digits to look up the organization.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Also, where are you located?


----------

